# Designing a Salamander 'fursona', help?



## DrEmery (Aug 9, 2011)

*WARNING: IF YOU ARE EXTREMELY SENSITIVE ABOUT THE HOLOCAUST DO NOT GO ANY FURTHER.*

*I do not want to offend people, I am completely against what happened, and do not support Nazi ideals.
*
Just sayin.




His name is Rudolf (Rudy). Not sure of a last name yet.

So I know the personality I want. But I can't really decide on the looks.

Could you help me out?

There are two different back stories that I'm coming up with.

1: Was a human Nazi commander. He was part of a secret group that was trying to combine 'magic' and science together to help Hitler take over the world. (Think Red Skull from Captain America, or everything HellBoy. Also yeah, not original, whatever. >3<) Anyways, so crazy things happened, they were trying to create a monster with great power, a lizard monster. (They were hoping for something more Godzilla.) So they tried summoning a demon or pagan god of some sort and was using Rudolf's body for it's host. The demon/god thingy was not very pleased, so they gave them what they "asked" for, but just not to the huge extreme they wanted. So Rudolf was transformed into a lizard man, who really couldn't do much more than a regular human. Yes he was a bit stronger, and his heart grew even colder than it was, but still. Scalie fish man...(I'm old Greg...) ANYWAYS, many many years go by, Hitler is defeated, and Rudy has put his wrong doings behind him. It's hard for him to forget though. Seeing he's all mutated and crap.

(Wow, reading that after writing it even confuses me. OnO)

2: _Kinda_ the same but not really. Born into a furry world, so he's a lizard right off the bat. (Think of the world the same just fuzzy people.) And he lived through the Holocaust as a German commander, "retired" when they were defeated, and is now a grumpy regretful old man. (He really didn't agree with what happened, he only did it because it was that or death. ono) He still lives with his wife, though they've grown distant, and his children refuse to talk to him because of his terrible past.

I do like #2 more than #1, just cause it's simpler and not as confusing. 

Sooooo yeah.

I'm planing to use him as a character in Furcadia, but like I said, not sure about appearance. 

Traits:

Personality wise he's:
Dominant
Strict
Controlling
A certain sort of gentleman
Very very sad and depressed on the insides though ):



SO, this is the animal I'm basing him on.It's a Japanese Giant Salamander. (Though he's not Japanese. )








These are his markings/ colors. I want to keep him speckled, but maybe different colors.(Ignore the cigar and captain's hat. X3)







And here are the different body types. (The heights are just ideas, also if you think certain parts of one should mix with the other, lemme know.)








If you want you could fill this out if it's easier.

1: Which back story do you like more?:
  1-1: Any changes you would make to it?:
2:What colors do you think would best suit him?
3:Which body type do you think would best suit him?
4: Can you think of any good last names?
5:Anything extra you'd like to add?


Thank you to who ever gives some input, it's really appreciated! 


(I hope this is the right place to be posting this. OnO)​


----------



## Itzal (Aug 9, 2011)

1- first back story
2- Red and grey
3- Normal
4- Swarovski
5- Umâ€¦ Nothing comes to mind


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 9, 2011)

So squishy- I want one now. 1 st story, buff, black and red like the ss uniforms, for a cool last name I like my uncles Abt pronounced opt


----------



## ViverViperi (Aug 9, 2011)

1st story. Buff, 6'1" tall. no story changes. blue with black spots would make him seem dangerous though we know he's not, same coloration as poison dart frogs, just without poison. name: Rudolf Signaz. Could have a current day soldier meet him somewhere and ask him what his life was like, not that he'd want to talk about it. The soldier could be an American in Germany on tour and would be named Connor Kreig (in German, Kreig means 'war'). He leaves rather quietly, and the soldier, an M.P., gives chase. I'd be glad to help you come up with an actual story.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Aug 9, 2011)

1. First story
2. Normal
3. A yellowish orange with black spots or a black with yellowish orange spots.
4. MÃ¼ller or Schmidt
5. Based off of the body type sketches, make his tail a smidgen smaller. It looks a tad unbalanced to have a tail THAT large. You see, at that size it would be roughly half his body weight.

Good luck with your fursona! ​


----------



## Sar (Aug 10, 2011)

> 1: Which back story do you like more?
> 
> I do like #2 more than #1, just cause it's simpler and not as confusing.



Same reason i think the 2nd story is better.



> 1-1: Any changes you would make to it?:



  You may be able to blend some of the first story into the second. But a very little bit of it.



> 2:What colors do you think would best suit him?



The colour of the markings is fine. But i would prefer him to be this sorta green.








> 3:Which body type do you think would best suit him?



The chubby one.



> 4: Can you think of any good last names?



Rudy Ecclestone. That is all.



> 5:Anything extra you'd like to add?


Nope.


----------



## Hendly Devin (Aug 14, 2011)

1. i vote story two...

2. i like the dark brown and reddish colorings... you know... that them salimanders usually are.

3. chubby

4. Rudy Hildinger

5.*We just had a nazi kid come up to our house while i was at work, he came up drunk as fuck looking for a fight and talking shit... and our newest roomate beat his face in busting his upper lip in two... nazis man... fucking retarded people...

also... aren't giant salamanders Japanese?


----------

